# What size is your unit?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

There is an interesting survey posted by our friends over at DBSForums asking
what size HDTVs readers have. Not too many responses yet, so let's help them
out and tell 'em what size our units are. 

http://www.dbsforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=69040


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Be careful about asking guys how big their "unit" is. ;-)


----------

